
LibreOffice has improved its looks and added more interoperable features - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/article/the-best-desktop-office-suite-libreoffice-gets-better/
======
petetnt
I am fine with the "tried and true menu-based interface that any Microsoft
Office 2003 user will recognize at a glance" but not sure if that requires the
program to look like a program from 2003 too, especially when touting improved
looks.

------
reirob
I just downloaded the Debian packages and installed them on Ubuntu 14.04
following the instructions.

The installation went fine and I immediately tried if it would render better
some MS Word documents than the Libre Office 4.x something that was installed
by Ubuntu. And indeed the documents look better, though not 100% as in Word.

But the colors on some menu items are wrong, i.e. with inversed colors.

I am wondering, if there is a chance that this version of LibreOffice will be
integrated into Ubuntu LTS 14.04 and if how long it would take.

------
droithomme
> Mac OS X x86_64 (10.8 or newer required)

10.8 and forward have serious problems. What specifically about stable
versions of OS X makes LibreOffice incapable?

~~~
PhantomGremlin
_10.8 and forward have serious problems._

But old versions are totally unsupported in terms of security fixes. So if
your computer is being used to access the Internet in general, you really need
to be on 10.9 or newer. And it won't be long before Apple stops pushing
security fixes to 10.9.

There's no LTS equivalent of OS X. There probably should be, but it's a
consumer OS so Apple has no real incentive to do that.

